# v2 valve adjustment on 06 kitty



## cattracks87

still trying to figure why my cat is sick but i have desided since my valves have never been touched and almost 8000 miles i could give it a shot anyone have an idea how this might go as far as dififculty and such


----------



## J2!

They are really easy to do. 8000 miles ???? Did you mean 800 ?? Specs are .006 on intakes and .009 on exhaust, that is in range anyway. That's what mine are set at. You will have to bend the guages a little to get them to fit right. Just make sure you are on the compression stroke when you set them, and the bike should be cold.


----------



## cattracks87

*v2*



J2! said:


> They are really easy to do. 8000 miles ???? Did you mean 800 ?? Specs are .006 on intakes and .009 on exhaust, that is in range anyway. That's what mine are set at. You will have to bend the guages a little to get them to fit right. Just make sure you are on the compression stroke when you set them, and the bike should be cold.


 lol no i ment 8000 miles and have only changed the oil and a couple carb jobs thats all i have done to the motor . but i have gon threw 3 rear ends two drive shaft 4 axles and such


----------



## LM83

cattracks87 said:


> lol no i ment 8000 miles and have only changed the oil and a couple carb jobs thats all i have done to the motor . but i have gon threw 3 rear ends two drive shaft 4 axles and such


Wow, nuff said!


----------



## J2!

cattracks87 said:


> lol no i ment 8000 miles and have only changed the oil and a couple carb jobs thats all i have done to the motor . but i have gon threw 3 rear ends two drive shaft 4 axles and such


 DANG !! Yeah I would say it's about time to adjust them.. LMAO


----------



## cattracks87

the thing is . its ran great never gave me a reason to mess with it . but on frieday i rip in to her to try and figure this out


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Dang 8000 miles and it's been running fine without a valve adjustment, that's a strong Kitty. Lol
Definitely need to adjust the valves, I think it's about every 500 miles for the brutes or when they start ticking.


----------



## Swamp Star

I cant belive its still running with that many miles and no adjustment. The 650 motors are bad about mushrooming the valves and sucking them slowly into the head to the point they cant breath anymore. I have to do mine atleast once a year or it gets hard to start.


----------

